# [SOLVED]Problem z instalacją WINE

## Rafix0111

Podczas próby zainstalowania wine emerge --ask virtual/wine pokazuje się to:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/wine-0-r5::gentoo  USE="(-d3d9) (-staging)" ABI_X86="32 64" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/wine-0-r5::gentoo  USE="(-d3d9) (-staging)" ABI_X86="32 64" 

[ebuild  N     ]  app-emulation/wine-vanilla-4.0.1:4.0.1::gentoo  USE="X alsa fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms mono ncurses nls opengl perl png realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udev udisks xcomposite xml -capi -cups -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gssapi -gstreamer -kerberos -ldap -mp3 -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -prelink -pulseaudio -samba -scanner -sdl (-selinux) -test -v4l -vkd3d -vulkan -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)" 21 216 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] media-libs/harfbuzz-2.5.3:0/0.9.18::gentoo [2.3.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo] USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 5 553 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  media-libs/freetype-2.10.1:2::gentoo [2.9.1-r3:2::gentoo] USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting harfbuzz -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -infinality -png -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 2 324 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-3.30.2:2.0::gentoo  USE="bluetooth classic extras -accessibility -cups" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.30.2-r2::gentoo  USE="bluetooth browser-extension ibus networkmanager nsplugin systemd (-elogind) -gtk-doc -telepathy -test" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[nomerge       ]   gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.30.3-r1:2::gentoo  USE="bluetooth cups gnome-online-accounts ibus networkmanager systemd -debug (-elogind) -flickr -kerberos -v4l -wayland" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild     U ~]    media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2:1.0::gentoo [2.13.0-r4:1.0::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 1 684 KiB

Total: 5 packages (3 upgrades, 2 new), Size of downloads: 30 775 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(media-libs/harfbuzz-2.5.3:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (media-libs/freetype-2.10.1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-2.5.3:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

Nie mam pojęcia jak to naprawić. Pomożecie? 

emerge --info

Portage 2.3.69 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.57-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.57-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_250_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     2037584 total,    130044 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   3864060 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 11 Aug 2019 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: d5f4b4508cef4389a04b009938addd62d50cfd29

Timestamp of repository steam-overlay: Thu, 18 Jul 2019 16:22:33 +0000

Head commit of repository steam-overlay: d127dd045ee604a89cc1bef65e4efafa0a545429

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

steam-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/steam-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/steam-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ https://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/ rsync://rsync.mirrorservice.org/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo rsync://rsync.gtlib.gatech.edu/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm gentoo-vm gnome gtk harfbuzz iconv ipv6 java libtirpc multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp split-usr ssl systemd tcpd udev unicode user-session xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="pl" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTSLast edited by Rafix0111 on Sun Aug 11, 2019 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rafix0111

Problem rozwiązany wystarczyło wymazać flagę bidi z vlc i wpisać emerge --newuse vlc

----------

